# Meet Bear, Cuda, Hooch and company! :) Tons of pictures!!



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've introduced Kuyani before, but I'd like to introduce the others as well. Besides Kuy, two rottweilers, a mastiff, a whole crew of cats, a guinea pig and a hamster, plus the four horses out in the barn. My mother is a sucker for animals needing homes  So, here they are! 

*Warning!* Tons of pictures!!

This is Cuda:












































And Bear:









And Hooch:
















Spice:
















Mickey:









Halo:









TJ:









Group Shots:

































































And Penny:






























Not all the animals, but a good bit of them. I'm sure you're sick of our zoo, so I'm done posting now


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh your family is do gorgeous! I hope someday i fill my home and heart with that many animals  
Your palamino horse is just beautiful! Made me smile seeing everyone so happy! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Emz said:


> Oh your family is do gorgeous! I hope someday i fill my home and heart with that many animals
> Your palamino horse is just beautiful! Made me smile seeing everyone so happy! Thanks for sharing


Thank you very much! Our house is a zoo, but I wouldn't want it any other way most days  And I think she's beautiful as well. Some days, though, she decides she'd rather be brown and comes in covered in mud. You wouldn't even know her true color! Glad to share and I'm happy you enjoyed them


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Love your animal family. I grew up in a similar atmosphere. Mom is an animal lover and we always had a bunch. Moved to a small farm and had more animals. Horses, goats, chickens, rabbits, dogs... Loved it. Can't imagine life without animals in it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> Love your animal family. I grew up in a similar atmosphere. Mom is an animal lover and we always had a bunch. Moved to a small farm and had more animals. Horses, goats, chickens, rabbits, dogs... Loved it. Can't imagine life without animals in it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you! I love it too  I wouldn't trade having grown up like this and I'm sure you feel the same. Having a ton of animals around from childhood definitely helps shape who you are. My life would feel empty without the animal love

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

You are so lucky to live in a family that has such a love for animals. Your Mickey could be a twin for one of our cats, Callie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SabrinaMae*

SabrinaMae

Your pets are just adorable-and *you are gorgeous!*WONDERFUL pictures-just love them!!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Your fur family is beautiful! Love the Palomina, my bf has a gelding Palomino. Gorgeous in the summer time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love seeing all your beautiful pals! Your horse is breath-taking!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments! I love sharing my family with others, but it is very easy for me to boast about them! Karen519, you are very sweet. Thank you for your compliments! The pictures with Penny were from my senior pictures, and I love them very much! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

A bunch of lovely animals and yep, I agree a gorgeous young girl with a beautiful smile. 

I grew up with a lot of animals and then went for 17 years with only 1 - 3 cats due to excessive work and living in town.:doh:
My husband and I moved 12 years ago and I started working part time. A lovely senior golden found me that summer and then I bought my horse and then.......:uhoh:
Now I'm 50 and have 4 dogs, 7 cats, a halfinger and just recently got a mini horse. Life is better when you are surrounded by love.

Penny can come stay with me any time you get tired of her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful, beautiful pictures. I agree growing up with animals is the best!


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

I bet your house is just a joy to be in! All those beautiful animals growing up with your family, would be an AMAZING experience. I grew up on a very small farm in the north of Ireland, we're we had ten sows, two dogs, 36 cats (well we only have five cats, until a ginger Tom came a calling one night!), a rabbit and 6 horses (that we kept for a friend). Enjoy your happy family!! From Bailey and myself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Can I come live at your house? I grew up in a military family and we moved every two years. We NEVER had enough animals around for my taste! (There were other benefits tho  )

I love the palomino...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I love it! Thank you for sharing all the photos of your large animal family. I also grew up with many dogs/ puppies (my dad bred hunting dog - the source of my puppy addiction...) horses, cats, various small pets. Brings back happy memories.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I loved seeing all the pictures!! Everyone is so adorable! You are lucky your mom is such an animal lover. My dad let us have 1 cat when I was growing up and it had to be an outside cat. (We snuck him in a lot though). He never let us have a dog and I wanted a dog so bad! When I graduated from college I got my first dog and it was a golden retriever. I have never had less than 2 dogs at a time since then and that was 33 years ago. Now my parents (even my dad) come over and let my dogs in and out while I'm at work. HA!


----------

